# Reading > Philosophical Literature >  Nowadays people know the price of everything and the value of nothing

## Regina61285

People know the value of worth having things when they lost it. Some clear examples are the ability to walk or to see, a friend at your side, a family who loves you, someone who gives you their seat or bring a chair to you. It's sad how we give more importance to things that has a price on it than things that can't be bought... Health, love, peace, friendship....

PLZ GIVE UR OPINION!!! I WANT TO WRITE AN ESSAY AND I'D LIKE TO CONSIDER OTHER'S OPINION TOO!!!


PD: THE QUOTATION WAS AN OSCAR WILDE'S QUOTE

----------


## wat??

I don't know how much importance I can really attribute to this quote since it seems to me that what is foremost in most peoples lives can not be readily purchased or given a monetary value.

----------


## hoope

It when we lose we can appreciate what we had... that is how life is .. 
they then know the difference & they will realize how they were blessed & that all these 
blessing are only seen when they are gone.

----------


## wat??

I do not think that is accurate either.

----------


## hoope

> I do not think that is accurate either.


WHatevaaaa :Biggrin:  
i'll try again.. 


Finding happiness in what we have, in what has been made for us..
In what we are not in what we want to be.. 

like lets have a small list in things we find everyday in our life.. a bed to sleep , computers , cell phones .. etc.. things that made life so comfortable.. 
These might be really small things that wee many not even notice but we have to appreciate the small beauty that they give us .

Gratitiude & appreciation .. telling those you love ; that you love before its too late.. We shouldn't be one of those who complain about everything .. about our frnds our family .. about being alone.. about our problems.. .. 
take time to realize how gifted you are.. take time to realize how would have you been without all this around you.

----------


## The Comedian

I think the quotation means that we buy too much and love too little. It means that we all need to learn to love the everyday stuff a little more.

----------


## wat??

I know what the quotation means.

----------


## The Comedian

> I know what the quotation means.


That's good. But I was responding to the original poster (Regina61285) -- I'm sorry if was not clear about this. It seemed like the original poster was having some trouble understanding his assignment about this particular quotation. He asked for our "opinion" about the quotation, so I provided mine.

----------


## wat??

Oh, sorry about that.

----------


## Lust Hogg

it seems obvious that additional input and varied interpretations were desired for the original posters essay. You seem to neglect that fact, criticizing others efforts at assisting Regina in his or her efforts at writing this Essay. If you took the time to respond and criticize, and you claim to know what it means, do be so kind as to share your opinion. You never know, it may be of some worth to Regina.

----------


## wat??

Criticizing? Also I don't think that the original poster wanted opinions on what the quotation means, but rather your opinion on whether the quotation is accurate or valid, etc.

----------


## Regina61285

what I want as lust hogg said is "additional input and varied interpretations. Sorry if I wasn't that clear wat?? I'm interested in what other's think ...

----------


## Silas Thorne

I miss my friends now, especially since many of them are overseas and I have only kept in very loose irregular contact with them.

----------


## blazeofglory

This is true of not only these days, of earlier also as a matter of fact.

People know the price. 

Suppose I see a book and that is very useful and can elevate my knowledge can be enhanced through this book but seeing the price I may not buy it.

But I choose to go to restaurant and booze. I do not consider that the money I have paid is not adding value to me, but the price I do not choose to pay for the book proves that we do not know the price.

----------


## oopsycandy

Lol I would much rather spend the afternoon in a pub drinking booze and laughing with the people I love and who enrich my life! 

I think if it is a Wilde quote it could be about about decadence? It does seem sometimes that people are in a huge hurry to spend, own and consume things, but I think generally the vast majority of people do appreciate the real value of what they have even if they are occasionally too wrapped up in their modern hectic lives to acknowledge it.

Could be an interesting essay taking into consideration the economic climate around the world at the moment, how many people are taking there kids to the park to play and spend (cheap) quality time rather than buying video games sort of thing?

----------

